# harvesting urine



## Stripers4Life (May 2, 2007)

First, can one tell if a doe is "hot". Second, can you then after a kill harvest that doe urine? I know when you gut them it's right there, or what I think is the bladder. I have never messed with it, but got to thinking, whats better than bottled scents, a hot doe. And if you can't have a hot doe in front of your stand, why not have the next best thing, a jar filled with actual, real, hot doe urine thats fresh as can be. Thoughts, opinions?


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Waste of time. It's not the urine that is the attractant. It's the secretions, that happened to be carried by the urine in nature. Urine is urine no matter what time of year it is.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

You would have better luck cutting the tarsal glands off a deer for scent. Of course do it after you gut the deer.
Bob


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

bobk said:


> You would have better luck cutting the tarsal glands off a deer for scent. Of course do it after you gut the deer.


^^^This^^^
Have used this tactic in the past with decent success at certain times of year...especially during early pre-rut when bucks were getting very territorial running other bucks out of their territory.
Say last year about this time of year I stuck my buck. Using gloves, would cut the tarsal glands off, wrap them in shrink wrap or vac seal and date them. Put them in the freezer and use them this year.
After thawing, again using gloves, would put gland on drag cord and drag it while going to stand then hang gland in tree by stand. Worked well, especially hunting scrape lines.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

M.Magis said:


> Waste of time. It's not the urine that is the attractant. It's the secretions, that happened to be carried by the urine in nature. Urine is urine no matter what time of year it is.


And no matter what mammal makes it. Like the Editor Emeritus of Bowhunter magazine wrote, "Mammal pee is mammal pee!" Besides, it quickly degrades into ammonia anyway. And like others have said, get the tarsal glands. Hot does will kind of squat to put their hocks together and pee down the insides of their legs, over the tarsal glands, to leave that scent. Those are the secretions that M.M. referred to above.


----------



## Junebug2320 (Apr 23, 2010)

Here’s a video Evidently cant load video


----------

